

Circle's Allaire: Bitcoin is Good Money - outrightfree
https://www.circle.com/2014/07/25/bitcoin-good-money-global-digital-era/

======
outrightfree
"Further, this energy and computing power bound paradigm creates a dynamic
such that, as economic activity in Bitcoin expands, it naturally drives
humanity to find sources of energy efficiency, thereby aligning Bitcoin with
our global need for sustainable, inexpensive energy sources."

I don't recall anyone making this point before, though no doubt someone has
done.

